# Spring Forecast Looks Promising



## dlague (Jan 29, 2014)

> Wintry weather is forecast to hold longest across the the Great Lakes, Northeast and mid-Atlantic.
> 
> Cold air masses and a few snowstorms will continue to impact the regions as late as March before the winter season comes to an end.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

I like this forecast hopefully it coming true.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2014)

When I saw Spring I was thinking Yuck But I could live with that forcast !


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd rather not think about spring just yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2014)

Accuweather just doomed us.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Accuweather just doomed us.



Agree with your assessment of Accuweather but don't think we are doomed. JB has been saying the same thing.   In the weather world December, January and February are considered winter so spring is only a month away.  As long as I can ski through April I don't care what its called.  March and April are my favorite times (and when I go the most) to ski so I'm looking forward to it.  


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 29, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'd rather not think about spring just yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why? Not like you are going to ski before that old man


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2014)

This is worth posting, via J.Bastardi.

This is projected snow depth,  INTO APRIL!!!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2014)

I believe it. The weather is planned out in advance and accuweather is definitely in on the gig.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2014)

Throw another sixteen days on the barbie (at least).

No end to cold weather in sight, so the snowpack isnt going ANYWHERE! 

   Barring a blowtorch, this could be one of those years where I get to plan a mid-April trip to n.VT.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah i'm not ready to even think about spring yet....


----------



## hammer (Mar 3, 2014)

Upside to the cold is that the snowpack will be preserved longer.  Downside to the cold is that barring additional snow or a warmup to at least seasonable conditions the snowpack will be hardpack.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 3, 2014)

My daughter is coming home on March 15 for "Spring Break" and I told her that it looks like a ski trip is in the works if this cold weather keeps up. Who knows? Maybe a snowstorm too? One can only hope that these southern storms start going north there they SHOULD be.


----------

